# ISScript.msi



## MrMeanGuy (Jul 13, 2007)

The error I receive is the install script engine is older than the version required to run this software. How can I fix this?


----------



## rickatnight11 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hope this helps:

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108158


----------



## peewee (Jul 7, 2007)

this happens when you try to install a game or application right?! ussually there will be a ISScript.msi insatllation file within the insatllation folder of that application...install that first...then the real insatllation should work...


----------



## richie01 (Mar 3, 2008)

I needed it to install a game that didnt come with one..

IsScript8.zip fixed that for me thanks.


----------

